# Deso beta - low flow



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Coal creek may be a bit boney at that flow. Shouldn't pose too much of a problem though. I did 7 days with a motor last Sept at around 3500 cfs. You can do it in 6 days. The best advice I would give you is make big miles the first day. Put on at daybreak and row your ass off if you don't have a motor. Also consider doing cold breakfast, on some mornings. Sometimes some cereal and a bagel is all you need. This will enable you to have a lot more time to spend in the main part of the canyon exploring and hiking. The camps are awesome that time of year, no bugs at all when we went. Have a blast.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Currently 2630- you get the flow from the White, as well as the Yampa. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm a newbie - Deso last month was my second run - 1700cfs to 2000cfs (whatever are the gauging stations near beginning and end). Even with my inexperience, the only ones that seemed of any note to me were Steer Ridge, Joe Hutch, and Three Fords. Didn't scout SR, and it was tricky - mainly due to boat before mine getting stuck on a "domer" rock at the top and messing up my run. Scouted JH but needn't have. Scouted 3F and glad we did; certainly the toughest rapid at those flow levels, but really not that big a deal (given that we scouted it). I would say 3F is the only rapid that an experienced boater ought to scout. Bigger problem was shallows in the early section; had to jump out and drag my boat (14ft raft) several times.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I've done it a bunch in April with the flows around 1000. You'll have no problem rowing down in 6 days. The middle of the canyon has good gradient and you can easily make some good mileage days if the winds blow hard the first day or two. If it's your first time or two down, I'd be against bringing a motor. I've rowed down the first 20 miles in the wind for many a High School trip.....at 1000......it's very doable.

Definitely scout Three Fords. Best bet is to make Wire Fence one of your camps. The 1st camp is my favorite for camping. The camp at the bottom of the rapid is the best one for playing in the water. 

PM me if you want info on some cool hikes.


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

caverdan said:


> I've done it a bunch in April with the flows around 1000. You'll have no problem rowing down in 6 days.


I have to take issue with this. Our trip was 7nights/8days, and I would not have wanted to do it any quicker. And our flow was about double your 1000cfs. Of course, I'm new and not as efficient an oarsman.


----------



## JDizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got off deso on Sunday. My first time down. 2600 when we put on. Joe Hutch is worth scouting in my opinion, if for no other reason than to check out the size of the boulders from the 08 debris flow. I ended up running the one hole I was planning on missing and it was no big deal. Camping at wire fence allows you take short walk to scout three fords. It's a cool scout that puts you on a ledge right on top of the rapid. Coal creek had a few sleepers at the top and bottom, but plenty of time to see them and make adjustments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

JDizzle said:


> Coal creek had a few sleepers at the top and bottom, but plenty of time to see them and make adjustments.


Some moron* on our trip got too far right near the top, and got sucked into a side channel on the far right, and then spit out below where the rapid begins. It all worked out ok. 

* yours truly


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

jge1 said:


> I have to take issue with this. Our trip was 7nights/8days, and I would not have wanted to do it any quicker. And our flow was about double your 1000cfs. Of course, I'm new and not as efficient an oarsman.


I'll agree that 8 days is the minimum I like to do it as a private trip.........but 6 days is plenty if your guiding a bunch of High School students you've never met before.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bongo (Sep 10, 2014)

went at low water in mid September... did 6 days with arriving at camp at days end pretty wooped from head winds and I I like to row hard...so more time recommended if you want layovers and hiking..... agree on leaving crack on dawn for first 1-2 days....rapids of note were coal creek, now hutch and Chandler was straight forward wave train but there was a flipping wave/hole in it if you float in sideways w/o momentum --- nice camp below coal creek rapid 100 yes on river right......have fun!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Trip follow up

We put in Friday 10/16 and left Swaseys yesterday. It rained every day but the first day and a half. One night, I think sat into Sunday (they all run together) it rained hard, and I mean hard, from 9 pm to 6 am. Almost 1 1/2" of water in a cup left outside. 

This was the night before our stretch through Cow Swim and Three Fords and I was concerned about flash flooding in the scout areas. Turned out everything was fine, some water in the washes but not much. 

We ended up having a great trip. Flow briefly tripled after all the rain and the water turned brown, esp after the Price River. 

No bugs. No bears. Unfortunately saw no sheep either and very few chuckars. Maybe too wet. 

6 days was not bad although we lucked out and had no wind the first day and only in he afternoon as the storm started to come in on he second. 

We scouted Cow Swim and Three Fords but would have prob done just fine w/o scouting since the run is pretty obvious for each. 

USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09315000 GREEN RIVER AT GREEN RIVER, UT


----------



## el-duderino (Jul 20, 2011)

*Late season Deso*

I just did my first solo multi-day ducky trip October 10-18 on Deso. Great weather and descent late season flow (2600 - 3000 cfs).

I put together a short video with the four main rapids (cow swim aka joe hutch, wire fence, three fords and coal creek) for any who are interested.

https://youtu.be/eSMMDg9I4qE

Peace


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Just got back my self from doing a 7 day trip (was suppose to be 8 days). We launched on the 20th and reached Swaseys just at sunset on the 27th.

Like you, lots of rain. Luckily most of it was at night so we didn't have to deal with very much of it while on the water.

We saw a few Bighorn, and 1 Black bear about 100 yds down stream from camp. Unfortunately the zoom on my camera sucks, so no good pictures of them.

I got sucked sideways into the bigger hole near the bottom of Joe Hutch. knocked my right oar out of the lock. Hit my lines on all the other rapids though.

A few of us climbed up the Golden Staircase. Some really nice views up there. Just make sure you take the right trail, it can get a little sketchy if you don't.

The cold and the rain weren't as big of a deal as I would have thought, but the wind was a bitch. Though as usual, a bad day on the river is better than most good days at home.


----------

